# Goodbye 2nd Amendment Gun control is starting



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

» Troops Ordered To Kill All Americans Who Do Not Turn In Guns Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
» UN Arms Transfer Treaty (ATT) on Small Arms: Gun Grab Gradualism Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

My concern is how are we going to hunt for food if these guys come and take our rifles. With the severe drought food is going to sky rocket before the end of the year. Any ideas? I know we can trap smaller game but what is the methods to use on bigger game that will get most families through a winter. I suppose you could always spear them. There is also the bow and arrow method but I wonder if that will be on their list to round up also.


----------



## cxmelt01 (Jul 9, 2012)

They'll be in for one hell of a gun fight


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

cxmelt01 said:


> View attachment 163
> They'll be in for one hell of a gun fight


there it is right there, and i dont live very far from gonzales
im not giving mine up besides i lost them all in a tragic boating accident


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I like blue targets


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

Isn't that funny. I was taking my guns for a canoe ride & the stupid unstable canoe flipped & sunk. Please ignore that freshly dug hole in my back yard, I had to bury my pet iguana


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^ you win


----------



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn! I think we both got the same crappy unstable canoe! Mine were going for a ride to, It was tragic... all guns were lost.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

I started up with bow hunting some time ago. They don't have to ignore The Constitution and take our guns. They can just confiscate and stop the flow of all ammunition... pretty much game over without denying us the right own firearms. 

A bow doesn’t have the tactical characteristics of a rifle, but I can take anything from a rabbit to a large buck with my compound and my takedown recurve fits in a case the size of a pool cue carrying bag. Arrows are relatively cheap and hide easily.

While not a substitute for firearms, and not that I would not defend The Constitution, but the question of how I’ll feed my family ‘IF’ is currently answered to my satisfaction.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't think it will happen in an election year. Too many votes at stake! But if Obama gets re-elected


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

An Obama reelection would be the beginning of a nightmare.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

well then brace yourself for some nightmare because if he is not elected, there will be riots. If he _is_ elected...there will be riots.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

I hear this every election year that i have ever paid attention to.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

My guns?...I sold em at my yard sale!.....that's legal here in Kentucky! LOL!

You dont even need to know who you sold em too!

It's illegal for a felon to buy a firearm here but it's not a private sellers responsibility to check! The fault falls on the felon and the felon alone!


----------



## Constantine (Aug 24, 2012)

Leon said:


> well then brace yourself for some nightmare because if he is not elected, there will be riots. If he _is_ elected...there will be riots.


Would you be willing to tell me (an outsider without much knowledge in US politics) why will there be riots if he isn't? If he is, I'm gathering because of this -- anything else?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

for some reason I am not bothered by gun control, gun confiscation or even the 2nd amendment. I am not anti gun and I truly believe that the constitution is the most awesome system of laws. this is why america is the greatest country in the world. however, the 2nd amendment doesn't sit well with me. it is not because I do not believe that people should be able to bear arms. I just don't like the fact that laws or a bunch of guys and a document allows me to bear arms. to make it perfectly clear... I WILL HAVE WEAPONS AT ALL TIMES, FOR MY PROTECTION AND DEFENSE AGAINST TYRANNY. I do not need anyone or any document saying so, I will have my defensive and offensive tools because I say so. It is my decision to have them, not a document or any government. if this way of thinking makes me a criminal, oh well...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

the 2nd amendment doesn't say you have the right to bear arms... it say's the government cannot deprive you of that right... plain and simple.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They do not know what a can of worms they are about to open. The Constitution say only what 5 of 9 says it does you must never forget that

Molon labe


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, Alot has happened since this thread started to move us toward more gun contol.


----------

